# Happy 2 Yr. Gotcha (not so) sweet Lillikins



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

So 2 yrs ago I happened across an adopt-a-thon.
The dogs (and cats) were from very far away.
this "little one" came home with me for a trial night. 
She was just so fragile, scared, timid and HUNGRY!!!
I couldn't take her back. beginning of story here: 
https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...siana-rescue-hw-scared-not-potty-trained.html


I came up with the name by fluke and b/c of the great response I got here and with the vet. Everyone loved the acronym LIL for Lost in Louisiana.
I thought it a kinda pretty name for this fragile little bird. I even liked Zoe but didn't come with until after you all sealed the deal on her name...lol:x
So as time has gone by, I came up with other names I liked that suit her personality. One in particular. Pepper. It would have been perfect had I known she was going to go from fragile little bird and turn into a spit fire little tom boy...:surprise:
She still a fraidy dog. Wants no one but me. But she is so much more confident (and bratty) and a ton of fun.


Happy Gotcha day cutie :wub:
The second pic was her first (temp) night
The first her 1st winter and just b/c I love that pic  She is a winter dog :surprise: Loves her A/C :grin2:


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Ah, that face! I want to squeeze it! Which is weird, why do people want to squeeze babies and dogs?!? Lmao


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Glad Lil is happy and healthy with you!Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sweet little Lil!

Glad you found each other.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Gotcha day Lil!!! Glad all is well! She looks like a real cutie!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy 2nd Gotcha day Frosty Lil !!! She looks great.


----------

